# our surprise baby



## fancyappy (Aug 21, 2008)

Our surprise baby born 8/15 while we were at work. Our maiden mare had no trouble delivering and both mom and baby are fine.She had been heavy all summer but our vet was convinced she was showing all signs of obesity. We bought her in May not knowing she was pregnant. Regardless it was a wonderful surprise and we are thrilled.Welcome our new little girl!


----------



## Charlene (Aug 21, 2008)

what a cutie pie!! congrats!






welcome to the world, new lil girl!


----------



## ErikaS. (Aug 21, 2008)

What a wonderful surprise! And adorable, too!



Unfortunately, I can't get my geldings to surprise me like that...


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 21, 2008)

Charlene said:


> what a cutie pie!! congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much . we are thrilled and so grateful all is well. Our mare Boo is an excellent mom and the baby seems very alert and happy. We are beside ourselves with delight.


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 21, 2008)

ErikaS. said:


> What a wonderful surprise! And adorable, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't get my geldings to surprise me like that...


Thank you. We were probably better off not knowing cause we would have been on baby watch and worrying ourselves silly all summer. Now we are worried about housing...winter...other minis hurting her...the elect fence...lol..should I continue?..She is precious.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3258/277714...5f7b402bf_o.jpg


----------



## Sixstardanes (Aug 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 21, 2008)

Sixstardanes said:


> Congrats!!!!


Thank you very much!

Trying to figure out how to add more pics but she is really very pretty. She has nice long legs and a well proportioned body.She is the color of her mom right now but I know that can change.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3056/277715..._02e6e536ba.jpg


----------



## Mona (Aug 21, 2008)

What a beautiful baby!



Congratulations!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 21, 2008)

What a great surprise! Glad all are doing well!


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 22, 2008)

Mona said:


> What a beautiful baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!


Thank you. We do love our mini horses ...they have all brought us so much joy.

Can anyone tell me if it is dangerous to leave the mare and baby pastured with a gelding and a 14 month old stud who has not dropped.The gelding has been with us a month. He is 5 and was gelded about 8 weeks ago.The stud is scheduled for gelding in Sept but that may be delayed as he has not dropped. He is pretty docile and does not seem concerned about the baby. But the gelding wants to chase the baby a bit. Mom drives him off but it scared us when we saw this so we banished the boys.

We have moved the boys to another pasture but the 3 of them are calling to each other and they seem very upset separated.

Will the gelding hurt the baby?

Thanks for the info .


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 22, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> What a great surprise! Glad all are doing well!


Yes it was a huge surprise. We had her vet checked twice this summer and was told twice she was not pregnant. We did not opt for an untrasound as the vet seemed so certain her problem was obesity. I had ordered a grazing muzzle and it had just arrived a few days before she gave birth.So it never got on her thank goodness. We had all her shots, worming and farrier work UTD so she was in good health besides being chunky. So I would say we are very blessed to have everything go smoothly. She is such a doll. Her color is wonderful but I understand it can change as she grows. Hope she stays close to this color. She will look like her mom.


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2008)

Now that's the kind of surprise that would have me smiling for a long time! She is precious!!! Big congratulations on that pretty little girl


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 22, 2008)

Your filly is just beautiful- what a wonderful surprize!!! Glad she delivered safely!

I would NOT leave a stud that is past it's weanling year out with ANY mares!!! Dropped or not!! You are taking a risk of your mare being bred, and I believe the foal would not be registerable either. Any colts here that are starting their yearling year are seperated or gelded.


----------



## yellerroseintx (Aug 22, 2008)

wow..what a beautiful little filly lucky you!!!!!! Is she buckskin or palomino?? cute cute cute!!!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 22, 2008)

Congratulations, she is a pretty little thing.





I agree with HGFarm. Don't assume because your young man acts like a little boy that he can't decide he is a man after all. There is a very good chance he will breed your mare when she comes into heat. As for whether or not the gelding will hurt the foal, it deoends on the gelding. Most geldings are not inclined to harm a foal but there are exceptions to that rule and if he has already shown aggression I would assume he might and keep them apart until the foal is a bit older at least. Your yearling will need his company while he is separated anyway


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 22, 2008)

Jill said:


> Now that's the kind of surprise that would have me smiling for a long time! She is precious!!! Big congratulations on that pretty little girl


Thank you so much.We are smiling pretty broadly, as is our vet who has done a check on both mom and baby and feels both are in wonderful condition....She is the most precious gift. The first baby born on our farm. thanks again!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3025/277717..._6f25ed39e1.jpg


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 22, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> Your filly is just beautiful- what a wonderful surprize!!! Glad she delivered safely!
> I would NOT leave a stud that is past it's weanling year out with ANY mares!!! Dropped or not!! You are taking a risk of your mare being bred, and I believe the foal would not be registerable either. Any colts here that are starting their yearling year are seperated or gelded.



Thank you for the congrats and info.

We are also very grateful she delivered safely without assistance.


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 22, 2008)

yellerroseintx said:


> wow..what a beautiful little filly lucky you!!!!!! Is she buckskin or palomino?? cute cute cute!!!!!



Thank you! we do feel so lucky. And just so thrilled.We believe she is palomino as her markings and mane/tail are white with no dark hairs---yet---. Mom is a buckskin...Yet I swear the baby looks darker each day. She looked nearly white the first couple days .She seems to have white socks...she could have been green and we would be just as happy.Can you tell we are excited? lol!!!!!


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 22, 2008)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Congratulations, she is a pretty little thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with HGFarm. Don't assume because your young man acts like a little boy that he can't decide he is a man after all. There is a very good chance he will breed your mare when she comes into heat. As for whether or not the gelding will hurt the foal, it deoends on the gelding. Most geldings are not inclined to harm a foal but there are exceptions to that rule and if he has already shown aggression I would assume he might and keep them apart until the foal is a bit older at least. Your yearling will need his company while he is separated anyway


Thank you so much as you can see from my posts I am silly with joy over this whole thing.We have been on our farm for 4 years and this is our first and most likely only baby. So we are going to enjoy this 100%.

Thank you for your comments..I appreciate the info very much.

The gelding and yearling are not with her ...they were moved after she gave birth but they miss her company greatly. The 3 of them were joined at the hip. 3 best friends . but I know they will calm down soon. We have an elderly quarter horse in with the 2 boys so they have some distraction by making a new friend...but they are still calling for her.

Probably bothers me much more than it bothers the mare...lol

Thanks again..!


----------



## hairicane (Aug 24, 2008)

What a great surprise!!!! She is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## fancyappy (Aug 26, 2008)

hairicane said:


> What a great surprise!!!! She is beautiful!!!!!!


Thank you so much. She is doing great, already growing and her little whinney just makes me so happy to hear . She is very active and already runs and jumps. how amazing!


----------



## Connie P (Aug 27, 2008)

Big Congratulations on your surprise baby!


----------

